# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android برنامج HDR Camera+ 1.7.5 كاميرا لتصوير بجودة عالية اجهزة الاندرويد

## Ae3sar

*HDR Camera+ 1.7.5 كاميرا لتصوير بجودة عالية *  * *  *برنامج الكاميرا HDR Camera+ 1.7.5  لاجهزة الاندرويد , تصوير رائع وفائق الوضوح والجمال فهي تقوم بالتقاط  الصورة بشكل كامل وعالي الجودة , تحميل بصيغة apk لاجهزة اندرويد Android* *يتطلب ان يكون اصدار الاندرويد 2.1 وما فوق* *انظر للفرق بين تصوير الكام الاصلية و تصوير بكام HDR Camera+ 1.7.5*  **   **   **  **    *روابط تحميل HDR Camera+ 1.7.5*   *Download HDR Camera+ 1.7.5*  *Download Link share22* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

